# Holographic Sight on my Buckmark Dialed In



## Dsig1

I went out to the range today to dial in my Browning Buckmark URX and it's holographic red dot sight. The target shown is a 1.5 inch 10 shot group off a bench rest at 25 yards. I was able to dial in within 100 rounds. I love to plink with this gun. Does anyone else like these types of scopes? I find that re-acquisition of target is difficult after moving even slightly. The low recoil of the .22 usually allows you to stay on target but any more kick would make rapid shots difficult with this scope.


----------



## JeffWard

Looks familiar....

But mine'll do a 10-round mag in 3 seconds or so... both eyes open, no aquisition problems... just practice.

Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo

^^:drooling::drooling:^^


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've toyed with the idea of putting a red dot on my Buckmark. Looking at these pics is not helping matters..heh


----------



## DJ Niner

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've toyed with the idea of putting a red dot on my Buckmark. Looking at these pics is not helping matters..heh


Same problem here; I've been wanting one of those lightweight barrels...


----------



## 7491m

JeffWard said:


> Looks familiar....
> 
> But mine'll do a 10-round mag in 3 seconds or so... both eyes open, no aquisition problems... just practice.
> 
> Jeff


What is the sight shown in your picture?


----------



## DJ Niner

It looks similar to the BSA models you can get at Walmart.


----------



## AirForceShooter

I've had red dots and reflexes on my NEOS for a while.

What I really want now is a scope. No batteries and cross hairs.

AFS


----------

